# Bilbo - neutered male guinea pig - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bilbo
DOB: April 2013



Bilbo is a male neutered guinea pig, who is looking for a home with female/s guinea pig/s for company.

He has come in because his owner moved back in with her mother who was allergic to him. He did live with their rabbit (who we also have at the rescue), but he really needs company from other guineas.

He is a shy little boy who isn't keen on being handled, but we think when he has company of his own kind, he will grow in confidence.

We ask for a minimum donation of £20

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bilbo is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bilbo is still looking for a place to call home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bilbo is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

